

Some thoughts on LLVM vs. libjit - TheHydroImpulse
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2014/01/15/some-thoughts-on-llvm-vs-libjit/

======
ihnorton
This is a very interesting post, and his previous discussion series on libjit
is itself fantastic:

[http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2013/10/17/getting-started-
with...](http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2013/10/17/getting-started-with-libjit-
part-1/)

